# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Ich will Holaendisch lernen/I want to learn dutch now

## Vladimir

Gruesst euch, als, Ich will hollaendisch lernen weil es ein bisschen wie deutsch ist und ich denk dass es echt interresant aussieht!! 
Kann man hier hollaendisch sprechen, weil es  nur 3 posts gibt. Ist Grammatik auf hollaendisch wie auf deutsch und Naja, hier in glasgow, universitaet gibt kein Hollaendisch!   ::  
Ich habe gedacht dass es leichter als russisch ist! Bestimmt fuer mich !!! Ich kann ein wenig Daenisch, und es ist gany gany leicht, es ist genau wie deutsch, na...nicht genau aber....sie wissen was ich meine   ::   
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
Auf englisch 
Hey all. Ok i want to learn to speak dutch now but i am wondering. IS the grammar the same? Or is it very different, i have saw much dutch and it looks very easy, also i lived when in germany very near. 
Please get in contact with my message 
Auf wiedersehen, Poka, BYE

----------


## Jasper May

Natuurlijk, maar ik denk dat je geen Nederlands kan lezen zonder ooit een les Nederlands te hebben gevolgd. Waarom denk je dat Nederlanders hier minstens 4 jaar Duitse les krijgen en nog altijd amper een woord uit kunnen spreken? De talen blijven toch erg verschillend. Natuurlijk zal een slimme Duitser (wenn es die g

----------


## GijsNL

De basis van Nederlands lijkt me niet al te moeilijk te leren voor een buitenlander, maar als je iets verder gaat kom je ontzettend veel onlogische uitzonderingen tegen. 
Ik ken een meisje uit Moskou dat nu Nederlands aan het leren is, en zij vindt het vooralsnog niet zo moeilijk. 
Als je vragen hebt stel ze dan gerust! 
And have fun translating this.....  ::

----------


## Pravit

[quote=Jasper May]Natuurlijk, maar ik denk dat je geen Nederlands kan lezen zonder ooit een les Nederlands te hebben gevolgd. Waarom denk je dat Nederlanders hier minstens 4 jaar Duitse les krijgen en nog altijd amper een woord uit kunnen spreken? De talen blijven toch erg verschillend. Natuurlijk zal een slimme Duitser (wenn es die g

----------


## Jasper May

Nein, nein. I hatte dich doch gesagt dass es nicht so einfach ist wie es aussieht.  ::  
Вот uebersetzung des 2en Quotes:   

> De basis van Nederlands lijkt me niet al te moeilijk te leren voor een buitenlander, maar als je iets verder gaat kom je ontzettend veel onlogische uitzonderingen tegen. 
> Ik ken een meisje uit Moskou dat nu Nederlands aan het leren is, en zij vindt het vooralsnog niet zo moeilijk. 
> Als je vragen hebt stel ze dan gerust!

 De basis of Dutch doesn't seem to me that hard to learn for a foreigner, but when you progress further you'll encounter lots of illogical exceptions.
I know a girl (not a man!   ::  maedchen - meisje) from Moscow who's learning Dutch now, and she doesn't find it that difficult yet.
If you have questions, please ask them!

----------

> Gruesst euch, als, Ich will hollaendisch lernen weil es ein bisschen wie deutsch ist und ich denk dass es echt interresant aussieht!! 
> Kann man hier hollaendisch sprechen, weil es  nur 3 posts gibt. Ist Grammatik auf hollaendisch wie auf deutsch und Naja, hier in glasgow, universitaet gibt kein Hollaendisch!   
> Ich habe gedacht dass es leichter als russisch ist! Bestimmt fuer mich !!! Ich kann ein wenig Daenisch, und es ist gany gany leicht, es ist genau wie deutsch, na...nicht genau aber....sie wissen was ich meine

 Wenn du immer noch Niederlaendisch lernen willst: http://www.ned.univie.ac.at/non/welkom/index.htm

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

Ghee man deze site is te gek!!! 
Ghee man! This site is far out!!! 
Mandy

----------


## Kostja

> Ghee man deze site is te gek!!! 
> Ghee man! This site is far out!!! 
> Mandy

 De oefeningen van deze site vind ik beter te volgen:  http://www.learndutch.org/
Misschien is dit niet te gek voor een Nederlander  ::

----------


## Jon

Hollaendisch ist ziemlich aehnlich wie Deutsch. Natuerlich gibt es viele unterschiede (vor allem auch mit die Grammatik), aber wenn du schon Deutsch sprichst sollst du jedenfalls auch schon ein bisschen Hollaendisch lesen/verstehen koennen. Es ist eigentlich vor allem die frage wie gut du es sprechen lernen moechtest. Wenn du es tatsaechlich gut reden willst wird es bestimmt nicht einfach sein und wird es ganz viel Arbeit brauchen. Wenn du aber viellecht schon zufrieden sein wuerde es ein wenig verstehen zu koennen, soll es - wie gesagt - wahrscheinlich nicht zu lange dauern.

----------

